# Grand Lake Crappie Series



## buckethead (Jul 27, 2009)

New trail. Grand Lake Crappie Series is hosting there first tournament Mar 30. For details and full schedule go to grandlakecrappiesereis dot comule.com
See you on the water

Jeff


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Is this the one hosted by the outdoorsman
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

buckethead said:


> New trail. Grand Lake Crappie Series is hosting there first tournament Mar 30. For details and full schedule go to grandlakecrappiesereis dot comule.com
> See you on the water
> 
> Jeff


Can you send me a link to the web site


----------



## buckethead (Jul 27, 2009)

grandlakecrappieseries . com


----------



## buckethead (Jul 27, 2009)

He is a sponsor and is helping out but I am running it


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

The website is not working


----------



## buckethead (Jul 27, 2009)

I went their and it came right up. make sure you have .comule.com at the end


----------



## buckethead (Jul 27, 2009)

The tournaments are 100% payback. Check out the website for more info. www grandlakecrappieseries.comule.com


----------



## buckethead (Jul 27, 2009)

If you are trying to get to the website through a search engine keep in mind this is a new website and it can take up to 3 months to pull up on search engines. Just type the address into the address bar.


----------

